# Brandungsangeln Harlesiel Nordsee



## Stellfisch (2. Juli 2008)

:vik:Hallo,

ich fahre am 4.9 1 Woche nach Harlesiel zum Urlauben #6 Ich möchte dort gern das Brandungsangeln ausprobieren, macht es Sinn oder eher wenig, ich möchte nicht die Menge an Fisch fangen, sondern entspannen und hier und da was fangen, meint ihr das könnte klappen? Oder eher Spinfischen Mefo.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar

Gruß Stellfisch


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Harlesiel Nordsee*



Stellfisch schrieb:


> :vik:Hallo, ich fahre am 4.9 1 Woche nach Harlesiel zum Urlauben #6 Ich möchte dort gern das Brandungsangeln ausprobieren, macht es Sinn oder eher wenig, ich möchte nicht die Menge an Fisch fangen, sondern entspannen und hier und da was fangen, meint ihr das könnte klappen? Oder eher Spinfischen Mefo. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar Gruß Stellfisch


 
Mooin !
In Harlesiel (D) ist mit Ebbe & Flut zu rechnen.. |supergri ..da ist bei Ebbe so gut wie kein Wasser mehr im Hafen. Bestenfalls kannst Du dort ein paar Mini-Platte einsammeln.
Ich habe dort noch nie einen Angler gesehen.....|kopfkrat  |supergri
Das wird nur was mit böötchen... bei Flut... so zwischen Wangerooge / Spiekeroog.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre !!!  |bla:

Tschöö!


----------



## Maik W. (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Harlesiel Nordsee*

Ich bin in Carolinensiel/Harlesiel groß geworden, kenne die Gegend jetzt seit 32 Jahren wie meine Westentasche. Direkt an der Küste habe ich bisher noch nie einen Angler gesehen, was Brandungstechnisch warscheinlich daran liegen mag, das die gesamte Küstenlinie vor Harlesiel ein unangenehmer Beton-/Pflasterwall ist. Zudem ist der gesamte Bereich vor Harlesiel Schlickwatt - von Sandwatt kaum eine Spur. Da wäre Hooksiel sicher besser geeignet, wobei dort reger Touristenverkehr herrscht. Ich mache mich auch gerade schlau, was im Bereich um Harle geht, da ich auch bald wieder da bin. Ich denke eher ans Molenangeln, für die Brandung wird sicher eher bei Emden was gehen. Ansonsten bietet gerade Harlesiel aber schöne Binnenbereiche (Sieltief hinterm Yachthafen, Harle bis hinter Wittmund mit echt schönen und ruhigen Bereichen)

Man liest immer wieder, das man für die Brandung Leopardengrund suchen soll, also sandiger Grund mit Bewuchs, da sich dort wohl gern die Platten zur Nahrungssuche einstellen. Also bei Ebbe die Augen aufhalten. Wichtig ist sicher auch die Tiefe, an manchen Stränden kann man bei Flut hunderte von Metern marschieren, und man steht trotzdem nur bis zur Hüfte. Und besonders auf Touristen und Badegäste achten - 200 Gramm Krallenbleie sind nicht ungefährlich, und auf Brandungsdistanzen sieht man nicht immer so gut.

Wie gesagt, ich horche auch gerade nach Tips rum, wenns was neues gibt, werdet Ihr von mir lesen.

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## DerMayor (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Harlesiel Nordsee*

Ich habe auch jahrelang dort Urlaub gemacht und gefischt! Glaub mir,das Brandungsangeln lohnt dort leider wirklich nicht. Im Hafenbereich auf Aal oder Platte zu angeln ist vielleicht ein Versuch Wert, aber mehr auch wirklich nicht. Wenn du nen entspannten Abend auf Zander gehen magst, oder Aal, dann setz dich wirklich an die Harle. EIn wirklich schöner Fluss. Wenn du stippen willst tu das, Klodeckel Brassen gehen zu dieser Jahreszeit überall und immer... Also, viel Spass...|wavey:


----------



## Stellfisch (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Harlesiel Nordsee*

|gr::vDas hört sich ja nicht so dolle an !#q Na auf jeden Fall danke für die Tips, aber es können ruhig noch mehr werden.#6


----------



## Jacky Fan (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Harlesiel Nordsee*

Jo Stellfisch, die Brandungsruten kannste in Emden an der Knock oder zwischen WHV und Hooksiel aufstellen, dort ist Sand. Musste aber bei auflaufenden Wasser losgehen. Alles andere bringt nix.
Die Harle ist ein gutes und fängiges Gewässer. Aber voller Wollhandkrabben. KöFi immer etwas auftreiben lassen.


----------

